# [XORG] Resolución de 1440x900

## Ark del KAOS

Estoy intentando ayudar a un debianita en la dekazeta, pero me acaba de contestar algo que, sinceramente, no entiendo:

 *Quote:*   

> Si, los tiros van por aquí, por que la pantalla se configuró a una resolución que segun Debian eran 1440x900 pero fijo que era mas por que tenia que desplazarme con el raton para ver todo el escritorio...

 Me ha dejado perplejo. ¿A que se puede referir?

En fin, la cosa es que ya me ha picado el tema, y vengo a preguntar a instancias superiores a ver si se os ocurre que sucede >____<

Tiene un monitor Philips 190W con una Intel 945G/GZ.

La dificultad es que no consigue que las X se pongan en una resolución de 1440x900@75 y 24 de color.

Le he generado una modeline con los datos de la web oficial (estos) a golpe de esta utilidad:

```
Modeline "1440x900@75i" 61.74 1440 1472 1704 1736 900 920 927 947 interlace
```

Con lo que he introducido los cambios en negrita en su xorg.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Files"
> 
> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
> 
> 	FontPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"
> ...

 

Y tras probar esto me ha dado esa respuesta.

A ver que me decís, porque me estoy quedando sin argumentos.

----------

## hfernando

hola soi nuevo, espero podr ayudar.

tengo una resolucion de 1680x1050 ## algo grande mi pantalla.

 *Quote:*   

> La dificultad es que no consigue que las X se pongan en una resolución de 1440x900@75 y 24 de color. 

 

lo de 1440x900 se coloca dentro de la seccion "Screen" en modes

seguido de @ 75 y lo de color seria en defaultdepth.

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Default Screen"

	Device		"tarjeta ,,,,"

	Monitor		"Monitor genérico"

	Defaultdepth	24

		SubSection "Display"

		Depth    24

		Modes		"1440x900@75"

	EndSubSection

haci quedaria y no se necesitaria nada mas,, segun yo. 

saludos.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Ya, bueno....eso lo probamos lo primero, lógicamente....y nada de nada.

Se le ponía en 1024x768 creo recordar.

Ahora, eso no quita para que probemos de nuevo a ver ^      ^

Aprovecho para machacaros con mas offtopic: Estoy mirando opciones para actualizar la distro live que suelo llevar encima para las reparaciones y demás.

¿Cual me recomendáis hoy por hoy? ¿cd o dvd?

También he visto que existen dvds multidistro, pero no he conseguid encontrar ninguna web donde hablen en profundidad del tema, ni que me den link de descarga. ¿Conocéis alguna? ¿Merece la pena?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Ya, bueno....eso lo probamos lo primero, lógicamente....y nada de nada.
> 
> Se le ponía en 1024x768 creo recordar.
> 
> Ahora, eso no quita para que probemos de nuevo a ver ^      ^
> ...

 

Si xorg hace cosas raras, comprueba que la frecuencia sea correcta para dicho modo. Si no, X revertirá a una resolución más segura, como 1024 o la que sea.

En cuanto a live distros, yo uso para reparaciones riplinux:

http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/

Sin florituras, pero con un excelente soporte de dispositivos de red, sistemas de archivos y demases, que es lo que importa de verdad a la hora de hacer algo útil en lo que a servicio técnico en situaciones de urgencia se refiere.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   Ya, bueno....eso lo probamos lo primero, lógicamente....y nada de nada.
> 
> Se le ponía en 1024x768 creo recordar.
> 
> Ahora, eso no quita para que probemos de nuevo a ver ^      ^ Si xorg hace cosas raras, comprueba que la frecuencia sea correcta para dicho modo. Si no, X revertirá a una resolución más segura, como 1024 o la que sea.

 Mmm....esto lo pensé tras poner el hilo, y aún estoy esperando a que me conteste.

Al poner los datos en el generador de la modeline, hace un extraño. En teoría debería ir @75, que es lo que pone en la documentación de la pantalla...pero en @60 la web no me dice nada de errores.

Así que le puse una modeline alternativa @60 para ver si iban por ahí los tiros.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   Aprovecho para machacaros con mas offtopic: Estoy mirando opciones para actualizar la distro live que suelo llevar encima para las reparaciones y demás.
> 
> ¿Cual me recomendáis hoy por hoy? ¿cd o dvd?
> 
> También he visto que existen dvds multidistro, pero no he conseguid encontrar ninguna web donde hablen en profundidad del tema, ni que me den link de descarga. ¿Conocéis alguna? ¿Merece la pena? En cuanto a live distros, yo uso para reparaciones riplinux:
> ...

 Tampoco me hace falta que sea por y para reparación, pero la probaré >___<

¿Tienes a mano un link a algún tutorial sobre reparación de sistemas y demás? Le he echado un ojo al changelog de esa distro, y no conozco ni la mitad de las apps que incluye.

En plan "no expecífico de reparación",  ¿cual crees que es la mejor distro live?

Por cierto, ¿que tal es la distro live de Gentoo? La usé cuando la estrenaron y me pareció bastante mala. Pero de eso hace ya bastante.

¿Merece la pena la versión en DVD?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Tienes a mano un link a algún tutorial sobre reparación de sistemas y demás? Le he echado un ojo al changelog de esa distro, y no conozco ni la mitad de las apps que incluye.

 

Supongo que la forma más sencilla es tirar de Google un poco. No se, todo depende del caso concreto al que te enfrentes. Lo más normal es que la use o bien para testear problemas de red, o bien para reparar sistemas de archivo corruptos o monitorizar las temperaturas.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En plan "no expecífico de reparación",  ¿cual crees que es la mejor distro live?
> 
> 

 

Aparte de para eso no suelo usar distros live, así que no sabría decirte... Creo que las de SuSE tienen bastante calidad, pero supongo que es cuestión de gustos. Las live de Gentoo jamás han funcionado bien para mi gusto.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya que sale el tema: Recovery Is Possible trae ettercap y ethereal? le estaba dando una mirada al changelog, se ve interesante pero sin ettercap y ethereal no me serviría de mucho.

Ettercap se ha vuelto mi diagnoticador de redes de cabecera, si bien no es ese el uso para el que se lo creó.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Ya que sale el tema: Recovery Is Possible trae ettercap y ethereal? le estaba dando una mirada al changelog, se ve interesante pero sin ettercap y ethereal no me serviría de mucho.
> 
> Ettercap se ha vuelto mi diagnoticador de redes de cabecera, si bien no es ese el uso para el que se lo creó.
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues no recuerdo, y ahora no lo tengo a mano. Pero supongo que si, porque son utilidades bastante comunes. Si puedo luego lo cargo con vmware y echo una ojeada.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 :Wink: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

usa la utilidad cvt y déjate de scripts raros para cargarse su monitor, al menos si no estás dispuesto a pagarlo.

En mi laptop uso 1440x900 y debian (exclusivamente) sin el más mínimo problema, usando el reduced blanking: para más señas -->

```
cvt -r 1440 900 60
```

Imagino que su monitor es un DFP y lo del reduced blanking le vendrá bien.

Por otra parte que 75 sea la máxima frecuencia vertical de refresco no significa en modo alguno que sea capaz de alcanzarla en 1440x900, aunque el monitor debería advertirlo si se sobrepasa su máxima tasa. Si es un DFP o TFT, ni te molestes, prueba con el comando mencionado, dado que ninguno de los dos se "refresca" y 60 será lo más indicado probablemente.

 :Twisted Evil:  ¡Ah!, esto de mi amigo tiene un problema que trato de resolver y no puedo, supongo que sabes lo que significa para todos los psicoanalistas...   (Nos vemos en los foros de debian).

----------

## pcmaster

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> Estoy intentando ayudar a un debianita en la dekazeta, pero me acaba de contestar algo que, sinceramente, no entiendo:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Si, los tiros van por aquí, por que la pantalla se configuró a una resolución que segun Debian eran 1440x900 pero fijo que era mas por que tenia que desplazarme con el raton para ver todo el escritorio... Me ha dejado perplejo. ¿A que se puede referir?
> 
> 

 

Se refiere a que se le a activado el escritorio virtual. En etas condiciones, el escritorio tiene, por ejemplo, 1024x768 pixels, pero el monitor está en un modo inferior (por ejemplo, 800 x 600 pixels). Entonces, el escritorio no se ve entero, y cuando desplazas el ratón hasta el borde de la pantalla, el escritorio se desplaza. Creo recordar que al configurar las X (hace tiempo que no lo hago) te pregunta si lo quieres activar, aunque puede activarse por su cuenta en ciertos casos, por ejemplo si activas la salida de TV con una resolución de pantalla demasiado alta (las salidas de TV suelen soportar como máximo 800x600 o 1024x768).

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  ¡Ah!, esto de mi amigo tiene un problema que trato de resolver y no puedo, supongo que sabes lo que significa para todos los psicoanalistas...   (Nos vemos en los foros de debian).

 Probaré el comando....

...pero lo otro....mmm....¿no has visto que he dejado el link al hilo en el que intento ayudar al chaval este, verdad?  :Wink: 

Llevo unos 5 años usando Gentoo de seguido.

----------

